# Extreme Broodiness



## odd_socks

*Hi! im suffering really badly atm with extreme broodiness, i dont ave any kids yet, im 25 (so at the body clock ticking age) and i cant stop wanting to cry all the time. All my friends are pregnant or have newborns and its really breaking me down, its almost depression rather than broodiness. I really want a baby but my OH doesnt want us to try fr at least a year, i dont know what to do  its grinding me down and causing alot of disagreements with my partner. HELP! does any body else feel the same??? any ideas to combat broodiness?? *


----------



## bmuir11207

i know how you feel...yes i have two girls (3years and 19 months) but its still feels the same from when a wanted kids so bad before i had my first. its hard and wish i had a way to make it better but i dont sorry


----------



## odd_socks

*i wish there was too  thanks anyway, i just dont know what to do, my OH wont change his mind and its really getting me down *


----------



## lillmoo

you're not alone, i've broken down in tears over it tonight, because there's ANOTHER girl i know who's now pregnant....it's the worst feeling in the world :( because i feel u should be happy for others, when u feel like someones kicked u, hard :(


----------



## MummyK.

lillmoo: why not try telling hubby what having a baby with the love of your life means to him, that it is the most amzing feeling in the world a part of two people to create something so precious. sometimes you have to give them a little encouragment as i think men are more scared of some things than us tough gals! :) 
Chin up hun! :)


----------



## qwk

just giving :hugs: ! you're not alone, there are a lot of us around these parts...!


----------



## PG5K

I feel the same too. I have been pretty broody for a bit but today I feel really down. I just want to go home and get away from everything but I have to run a training course for social workers this afternoon so its chin up.

I also found out my hubby is still occasionally smoking which has really upset me.

Feel like I should be happy as we have had lots of good things happen recently but I can only feel sad about not having a baby and a husband who is an occasional smoker. 


I hope you feel better soon and get to have a good talk with him. The broodyness will come and go more than other days so we just need to get through the rough times.


----------



## amoreamy

I completely understand how you feel. MummyK is so right, if you sat him down and really expressed how much it means to you I'm sure it would help. It wasn't until I did that with my hubby that he actually saw what it mean't to me and we agreed to try at the end of the year.

I've been doing some thinking as to why I feel like I do and I did a journal of my life so far. Looking back at all the things that have happened, some really awful and some really good, it gave me a fantastic grounding to how I feel. I would recommend it :) :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*Thanks girls  its nice to know im not the only one feeling like this. I hate falling out with the OH over it, is hard that im on limited time as it is (due to a R.T.A i have a bad back and diagnosed with degenerative disc disease) so i know that time is slowly running out for me, i know that i cant (like most women) have kids into my 40s  
My OH says hes scared to have ababy and worried we'll never have anytime to ourselves, is he right? I have my parents and brother & his OH who are happy to babysit sometimes (as we've already had this talk) In an ideal world yes i'd liked to have waited another year till we started trying, but worries about my back and the fact my mom took nine years to conceive with my eldest brother, im really worrying about it all. 
The broodiness is something that im struggling to cope with and im not sure how to deal with it, my doctor is completely useless and tells me to put up with it until i have a baby, i cant really avoid babies (even thou ive tried) as all my friends are either pregnant or got newborns and as a photographer i have to do shoots of bumps and babies, which is slowly getting harder.
Am just scared that im pushing my OH away because he isnt ready and i feel selfish that i want to start trying the middle of next year, he's said he may or may not feel ready by then. I dont think anyone is 100% completely ready, are they? my minds very  at the moment lol! Sorry for the rant lol *


----------



## Sun_Flower

Tiger Eyes - I was in totally the same boat as you - I'm nearly 25, and am SO broody it's insane. Everyone around me seems to be a mum or be pregnant, I work with children so I see new babies every day, but my OH was TOTALLY set on not trying for at least another year because he wants a decent job before we try. Luckily for me, his sister had a baby and he fell in love with it and decided he's definitely ready for a baby earlier than he had thought. The way we rationalised it though is that, it takes on average about 6 months to get pregnant, and then obviously you've got the 9 months of pregnancy. Which makes over a year before you'd have a baby around anyway! Why not put it to your OH that way - even if you got pregnant right away, you'd still have another year of just you two (which is what he wants) but you'd be actively moving towards having a baby (which is what you want!) xx


----------



## odd_socks

*i will certainly give that a try thank you  fingers crossed it works  *


----------



## jexter

I know what you mean! I'm sort of in the same boat myself! But - I'm male! haha
Good advice sun flower :)


----------



## lillmoo

MummyK. said:


> lillmoo: why not try telling hubby what having a baby with the love of your life means to him, that it is the most amzing feeling in the world a part of two people to create something so precious. sometimes you have to give them a little encouragment as i think men are more scared of some things than us tough gals! :)
> Chin up hun! :)

we did that talk quite soon after i posted that post, and we've brought the date forward by four months, which makes me very happy!!


----------



## odd_socks

jexter said:


> I know what you mean! I'm sort of in the same boat myself! But - I'm male! haha
> Good advice sun flower :)


*nice to see a male feel the same  

im real happy hes brought the wait forward for you chick, mine is slightly more stubborn and wont change his mind anytime soon  his best mate is thrilled to know hes having a baby girl in 4 months time, i'd hoped seeing him so happy might have sparked him into thinking he might also love the idea but nope *


----------

